# Sáp ấm Cucciolo bảo bệ hệ hô hấp bé khỏe mạnh giảm ho không lo ốm vặt



## Ovixbaby (22/3/21)

Giữa cái mùa mà các con ốm như ngả dạ. Là mẹ bỉm sữa mình cũng chẳng sợ gì chỉ sợ con ốm thôi Trong ảnh là các loại mà mình dùng cho bé Cam.






1.Lọ nhỏ nho xinh xinh nhưng có võ kia là sáp ấm Cucciolo bôi giữ ấm cho bé. Phải dành lời khen cực kì nhiều cho em ấy,khác hẳn các loại mình đã dùng trước kia.Các me bôi cho con trước khi đi ngủ vào gan bàn chân,lưng ngực,cổ, mang tai, đảm bảo cả đêm nhiệt độ có bị xuống thấp thì cơ thể con vẫn đc giữ ấm và trộm vía bé cam nhà mình không ho 1 chút nào.Tắm xong hoặc khi cho con ra ngoài các mẹ cũng nên bôi nhé






2. Ovix xịt họng Cái này là sản phẩm dung dịch sát khuẩn hỗ trợ ho đờm, viêm amidan vô cùng tốt nhưng ko dành cho mẹ nào không kiên trì nha. Với bé cam thì mình cũng thấy khá trộm vía với nó. Đáng sử dụng các mẹ nhé. Các mẹ vào FB này ib để được hướng dấn nhé, có cả web sản phẩm Ovix
Facebook: Đăng nhập Facebook

Ngoài ra thì hàng ngày mình cũng cho con uống vài 3 lần chanh đào ngâm. Sáng và tối 1 thìa mật ong pha nước ấm. Họng con sẽ khỏe nha các mẹ
1 vài chia sẻ kinh nghiệm chăm con ít ỏi của em.Chúc các con luôn mạnh khỏe.


----------



## mattroibecon (25/3/21)

mình tham khảo


----------



## Linh Trang (25/3/21)

Mình cũng quan tâm đến sản phẩm này. Sợ bé ốm vặt lắm


----------

